# whiting size



## oregonbowhunter (Aug 10, 2013)

where is the information on the minimum size someone told me 10 inches man I can catch 50 that are 9.25-9.50 and only a few that are ten anyone steer me right direction please in ga.


----------



## paulkeen (Aug 10, 2013)

No size in ga


----------



## oregonbowhunter (Aug 10, 2013)

can u tell mw where u got that info?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 10, 2013)

oregonbowhunter said:


> can u tell mw where u got that info?






No creel, or size limit in Ga.  My info came from Captain Tim Cutting ("Wharfrat")


----------



## oregonbowhunter (Aug 10, 2013)

k sounds good I guess


----------



## dotties cutter (Aug 11, 2013)

We been filetting all our whiting so we only keep the ones 10 inches or bigger and we still have plenty in the freezer but we can catch as many and as small as we want and the little ones shore do taste good in the frying pan.


----------



## gsp416dre (Aug 11, 2013)

OBH, if there is no written info inthe fishing regulation book on a particular species, there is no regulation on them, making them fair game. As mentioned though, there are many that self regulate. (Good thing i think) If I amwrong on that, someone please correct me, but I did get that info from a DNR Ranger with Coastal Resources Div.


----------



## ghost8026 (Aug 11, 2013)

There use to be a 10" min. But they did away with that jus keep what you feel like cleanin


----------



## TIGHTLINES44 (Sep 23, 2013)

No limit on whiting this year. Size, or bag. Straight from the DNR website.


----------



## dotties cutter (Sep 23, 2013)

You can pick up the annual fishing regs from walmart . We only keep the 9 inch or bigger but there is no size limit anymore and it is worth it to fillet all your whiting.


----------



## brown518 (Sep 23, 2013)

Page 46 of the 2013 Fishing Regs. No whiting size or limit posted.

http://www.eregulations.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/13GAFW-Final-LR.pdf


----------



## FishermanSailor (Sep 24, 2013)

Per page 42 of  Georgia Sport Fishing 2013 Regulations: "Southern kingfish (Whiting) no longer regulated."


----------

